# HVAC engineering for cannabis grow facility



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I think the going rate is $420.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] inflation...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You need to talk to an MEP engineer.

Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing.

In So Cal I would be looking at about 3k.

Andy


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

How big is the facility?
I don't know jack about HVAC, but I know a bit about growing....
Biggest thing is to keep everything consistent at the desired humidity, temperature, and keep exchanging the air when required.
Is it going to utilize c02? Will there be different rooms for different stages of growth? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

try talking to this guy...

https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/new-member-seeking-advice-425967/


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

all other things being equal, At a mile or more in elevation you are never going to match a sea level operation with the same inputs, Unless you run hyper baric(sp) blower 24/7/365. Massive lighting needed in the winter time, Heat issues...

Maybe use deep manure piles to warm the space and produce added CO2.. Liquid CO2 might be cheaper with far less mess, Are pot grower still persona non gratis at all federally insured banks? = tough financing for expansion/ payroll. 

Adding CO2 will require added OSHA compliance cost and insurance? Look for Feds to come out with Exposure limits for Pot house gardeners.....
May use off peak power to run lights and heat?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> I think the going rate is $420.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nobody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> Nobody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like tree fiddy.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Mordekyle said:


> Nobody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I lol’d


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> More like tree fiddy.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You need to talk to an MEP engineer.
> 
> Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing.
> 
> ...


So, am I understanding HVAC engineering for a cannabis grow is required in CA? State level? Local municipality? Exactly what are you "engineering"? & why?

Not being a smart-ass, really want to know


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Fourthgeneration-

All the design/legal criteria aside, (that's all been taken care of) - 

Here's the situation:
A local municipality has taken it upon themselves to demand an "engineered" plan for cooling grow rooms in an industrial warehouse. There is nothing in their bldg. code amendments addressing - They simply want "an engineer's stamp/letter". They don't know what they want "engineered", they just want a letter/stamp. I don't know what the MEP engineer is going to calculate, because that has been done & is very specific to the owner's needs. The MEP engineer knows nothing about horticulture/agriculture.

Just throwing it out there if anyone has experience with this type of thing(?)


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

So MEP has been done?

Ask your engineer to have the "municipality" clarify what they require.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully they don't consider it a noxious activity and require AC instead of venting.

Commercial MEP is stamped most places.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tnt specialty said:


> So, am I understanding HVAC engineering for a cannabis grow is required in CA? State level? Local municipality? Exactly what are you "engineering"? & why?
> 
> Not being a smart-ass, really want to know


The ME doesn't necessarily need to know specifics of a horticulture grow area. 

He needs to know the specifics on the construction of the building, insulation, orientation, heat/cooling load etc. & the desired results of what the HVAC system will do.

He will then design a system with the appropriate equipment, correctly sized, necessary duct work, ventilation, fresh air flow etc. & details how it is to be installed.

The municipality may want the engineering to see that it complies with current energy standards.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

griz said:


> The ME doesn't necessarily need to know specifics of a horticulture grow area.
> 
> He needs to know the specifics on the construction of the building, insulation, orientation, heat/cooling load etc. & the desired results of what the HVAC system will do.
> 
> ...


Herein lies the conundrum; The cooling,(HVAC), in question, is designed for plant growth, absolutely nothing to do with human creature comforts - Would never come close to meeting any energy/efficiency standards. The front "office" section, yes, but the rear warehouse/manufacturing rooms is for the purpose of manufacturing, (growing), of plants.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

HVAC systems are often not for creature comforts.

Server rooms, certain storage facilities can be conditioned to whatever specs are called out.

The design, equipment & install must meet current codes.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

griz said:


> HVAC systems are often not for creature comforts.
> 
> Server rooms, certain storage facilities can be conditioned to whatever specs are called out.
> 
> The design, equipment & install must meet current codes.


You're correct, however, we're starting to go in circles here......The question is for specific cannabis-growing code requirements.....Anyone know of any?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The high moisture (in door rain) and constant exposure to acidic and caustic fertilizers and trace minerals will determine the lifetime of the building's structural elements...E.G. local metal walled pig factories rarely can last more then 10 years before the cause lost production....

Go a read your competition's submittals to local building Gestapo? Why PAY to reinvent the wheel?

Green house flowers make sense because they can't be stored for months, Dried Pot can keep for decades..... Out door pot will Always make more $ sell cheaper then hot house Pot.....

the great thing about pot growers is the more they smoke, the less they end up growing.......:blink:


----------

